# Come Here when Tripping **Seizure warning**



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 28, 2015)

any type of music goes with these gif files and tripping enhances it ten fold


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## DaSprout (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the slide show Heatless.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 28, 2015)

much much MUCH more to come


----------



## Noinch (Aug 29, 2015)

Fuck I wish I had this last night, had a very tasty time on some dxm


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## DaSprout (Aug 29, 2015)

The one with the aliens. For a while i've been dealing with the notion. What if my real body is off on some other plane of existence. And this current life and reality that im currently living in is just one sliver or aspect of my "real" consciousness?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 30, 2015)

i am having so much fun with all of these !!!!!! AHHHHH1!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 30, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> The one with the aliens. For a while i've been dealing with the notion. What if my real body is off on some other plane of existence. And this current life and reality that im currently living in is just one sliver or aspect of my "real" consciousness?


really does make sense. like the matrix.

someone once said the theory...
DMT was created by advanced alien lifeforms (possilbly disceased human beings) from ancient times and the distant future. And They placed dmt in every living organism on earth (as we know) so they could time travel and to communicate with dmt and psilocybin users.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 30, 2015)

wow..... who is enjoying these crazy psychedelic awesome fantastic lsd synchronized thought provoking gif files yooooooooo?!?!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 30, 2015)

Noinch said:


> Fuck I wish I had this last night, had a very tasty time on some dxm


what was the trip like??? did you robo trip??? or was it extracted pure dxm ???


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Noinch (Aug 30, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what was the trip like??? did you robo trip??? or was it extracted pure dxm ???


It was a last minute thing so just robo tripped with my friend, took somewhere between 300-400mg of dxm so it wasn't a super strong trip (was my first time). My trip was insanely euphoric I couldn't stop smiling, I had the most amazing body high and the dissociation was amazing but I had super weird visuals going on. 
I Had been talking to other friends about their trips ans they said it was super visual for them and no euphoria really and my friend that was with me said he was having insane visuals and didn't have a good body high or euphoria either. When I closed my eyes it was just like I was in this black void just flying around but it wasn't like just pitch black I could see the black and how it moved and I would just float and fly through this void for the entire trip. I didn't mind it at all though I thought it was fucking amazing just different to any trip I've had before even with other dissociatives like ketamine which I found insanely visual. When I went to the toilet I turned the light on and sat down and the whole room was just flashing black then back to normal again extremely fast which was tripping me the fuck out haha. Hitting the last small bowl of weed I had left definitely made the trip 100x better, definitely keeping some on deck for next time


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 2, 2015)

Noinch said:


> It was a last minute thing so just robo tripped with my friend, took somewhere between 300-400mg of dxm so it wasn't a super strong trip (was my first time). My trip was insanely euphoric I couldn't stop smiling, I had the most amazing body high and the dissociation was amazing but I had super weird visuals going on.
> I Had been talking to other friends about their trips ans they said it was super visual for them and no euphoria really and my friend that was with me said he was having insane visuals and didn't have a good body high or euphoria either. When I closed my eyes it was just like I was in this black void just flying around but it wasn't like just pitch black I could see the black and how it moved and I would just float and fly through this void for the entire trip. I didn't mind it at all though I thought it was fucking amazing just different to any trip I've had before even with other dissociatives like ketamine which I found insanely visual. When I went to the toilet I turned the light on and sat down and the whole room was just flashing black then back to normal again extremely fast which was tripping me the fuck out haha. Hitting the last small bowl of weed I had left definitely made the trip 100x better, definitely keeping some on deck for next time


most definitely , cannabis makes a trip always better


----------



## Chrisdamax (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2015)

I like the hoola hoop girls booty


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I like the hoola hoop girls booty


yes...that is most definitely a very nice sight 
but i don't wanna stare for too long. takes away from the beauty


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2015)

I know ... I love me some hoola hoop girls. There is nothing sexier then when the misses starts hoopin.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I know ... I love me some hoola hoop girls. There is nothing sexier then when the misses starts hoopin.


agreed duder. i wonder if we know each other.
hahaha

once in the festival scene. always in the festival scene.
you know about Ruga and Grassroots , right???


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Noinch (Sep 4, 2015)

No gifs but I love looking at these when tripping


----------



## Noinch (Sep 4, 2015)

+ more


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> agreed duder. i wonder if we know each other.
> hahaha
> 
> once in the festival scene. always in the festival scene.
> you know about Ruga and Grassroots , right???


Heard of em never been . Have hit all the astral valley ones this year but nothing big, except Chicago. Probably going to kick it w/ some friends in Va later this Fall, but ain't gonna make Lockn either


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Heard of em never been . Have hit all the astral valley ones this year but nothing big, except Chicago. Probably going to kick it w/ some friends in Va later this Fall, but ain't gonna make Lockn either


come out to red rocks !!!! or the Vail Valley !!!!
lots of good family


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> come out to red rocks !!!! or the Vail Valley !!!!
> lots of good family


We actually talked about red rocks earlier this year I had some good buddies who went there earlier. Whats up with Vail tho never heard of that one?


----------



## Noinch (Sep 9, 2015)

If you have an iphone check out the app Hypnoglyph, 10/10 time


----------



## Desr (Sep 22, 2015)

in the first few posts, lol i was like damn thats come cloudy puffy smoke..and upon closer inspection.. im pretty sure its cauliflower.lolol awesome


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2015)

That's the meaning of life right up there. I am now an enlightened being.  Think positive.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2015)

dat azz...


----------



## indicaza (Sep 23, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> The one with the aliens. For a while i've been dealing with the notion. What if my real body is off on some other plane of existence. And this current life and reality that im currently living in is just one sliver or aspect of my "real" consciousness?


I believe that we are all just one consciousness experiencing itself infinitely in every way... I like that idea the learning will never cease


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 28, 2015)

indicaza said:


> I believe that we are all just one consciousness experiencing itself infinitely in every way... I like that idea the learning will never cease


WE ARE ONE. the back of the ONE dollar bill shows US this.

We are ALL connected through the THIRD EYE or the pineal gland.
DMT connects us all. Spread this knowledge


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 28, 2015)

Im high ass fuck trippin nigg!


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 28, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Im high ass fuck trippin nigg!


Good times!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 30, 2015)

who is high right now?!??!


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 30, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> who is high right now?!??!


Gimme a few days on that.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 30, 2015)

Im not trippin but am high. 
Like to look at the previous post.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 1, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Im not trippin but am high.
> Like to look at the previous post.


as long as are YOU are HIGH !!!! 

BECAUSE NOTHING GON BRING US DOWN !!!


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 1, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> as long as are YOU are HIGH !!!!
> 
> BECAUSE NOTHING GON BRING US DOWN !!!


There goes that Heatless again....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 2, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> There goes that Heatless again....


have you noticed all the undercovers coming through this site???

they want to fill the board with bullshit threads about drugs that suck...
like opiates. *cough cough* ummmm nooo.

psychedelic drugs are the REAL drugs that get YOU high


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 2, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> have you noticed all the undercovers coming through this site???
> 
> they want to fill the board with bullshit threads about drugs that suck...
> like opiates. *cough cough* ummmm nooo.
> ...


Come ooonnnnnnn. Help support big pharma by urging people to not only use substances they don't need. But also don't offer the greatest high (enlightenment).


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 2, 2015)

It's a win win buddy.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 5, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Come ooonnnnnnn. Help support big pharma by urging people to not only use substances they don't need. But also don't offer the greatest high (enlightenment).








have YOU been consuming too much fluoride lately, bud?


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 5, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> have YOU been consuming too much fluoride lately, bud?


Do your part to support the zombie apocalypse. Join us...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## DaSprout (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok. Ok. Just reforming myself after doing an eight of pins and oddly thick dwarfs. Friggin just right enough to post and chill.
Good...
Tiemes.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 12, 2015)

listen to your heart


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 15, 2015)

tripped out and tripping IN.

who is flying???


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 15, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> tripped out and tripping IN.
> 
> who is flying???


Trying not to trip tonight. Have enough stash for at least twice a week (booms). Just gonna drink. Just gonna drink.
Trying...
To...
Holdddd....
Out.
Till next week. Then it's twice per week.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> have you noticed all the undercovers coming through this site???
> 
> they want to fill the board with bullshit threads about drugs that suck...
> like opiates. *cough cough* ummmm nooo.
> ...


If I could give you 10 likes right now I would


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If I could give you 10 likes right now I would


loving YOU, homie.

GRATEFUL DEAD FAMILY!!! NOT FADE AWAY


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2015)

All my love @HeatlessBBQ


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2015)

Heres the music to go with heatlesses GIf's sorry I'm fashionably late as always


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2015)

Special one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2015)

To the haters


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2015)

Now im done


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 27, 2015)

those dead tunes are dank. He is gone . Jerry with short hair in the 90s looks so....odd.
i wonder why He did that? what do YOU think???
bless His soul.

wish You were here is classic beyond words. thank You for sharing all those.
especially the gorgeous lady jumping rope (;


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 2, 2015)

Gotta bump this up.
Bump.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 3, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Gotta bump this up.
> Bump.


i love you hahahaha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Noinch (Nov 6, 2015)

don't know if i'm allowed to post links to random sites but here's some dope shit anyway 

http://www.cosmic-symbolism.com/

http://weavesilk.com/

http://stars.chromeexperiments.com/

http://pixlpa.com/flow/melter.html

http://erppy.co/

http://zoomquilt.org/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Quintessence (Nov 8, 2015)

Love this thread!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## mikek420 (Nov 17, 2015)

The pics on this. Page especially the black background with the neon star patterns... I lived through that last night they look familiar as if I've been seeing them forever and also for the first time


----------



## Morbid Angel (Nov 17, 2015)

wow. I had trips like this all the time. Cauliflower on sid... hell I remember the time I zoomed in 2000x on the skin of a green apple and watched all the little proteins and mitochondria doin their thing...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 17, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> The pics on this. Page especially the black background with the neon star patterns... I lived through that last night they look familiar as if I've been seeing them forever and also for the first time


the infinite fractals - geometric hallucinations.
the walls....such they be...are crawling with geometric hallucinations.


----------



## Eltee420 (Nov 18, 2015)

Super good thread ! Got a few libs from the past weeks waiting for me ready to go. Will definately be stopping by here, bet it's even better on a computer screen !
Peaceee


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Noinch (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2015)

now You are speaking My language @Noinch


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Im high ass fuck trippin nigg!


LMAO !!! this is making Me laugh real good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 26, 2015)

@abe supercro that is a real good un


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 27, 2015)

this is what a k hole on LSD kind of looks like


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ok so what I see every time I closey eyes now, even when not tripping


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 27, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Ok so what I see every time I closey eyes now, even when not tripping


You been flying a lot .  it comes with being a psychonaut.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 4, 2015)

something to do while tripping


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 5, 2015)

Keepthisthread posting kiiiidddddd!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## mikek420 (Dec 7, 2015)

That describes my very first dmt trip to a t. The only difference is the center of the visual was still the room I was in
The farther from the center I looked the more it looked like that. Blackness and racing bubbles of light


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2015)

the last one is so much like n,n-dmt visuals ^^^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Noinch (Dec 17, 2015)

If you want to see more amazingly colorful and groovy art by this amazing artist:
http://kyttenjanae.tumblr.com/


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## SnaFuu (Dec 26, 2015)

thank you.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2015)

SnaFuu said:


> thank you.


Thank YOU. ( ( ( ( ( ( <3 ) ) ) ) ) )


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## mikek420 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## mikek420 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## mikek420 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## mikek420 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a couple more but absolutely nothing is working right now, the last "post in hs (on my alerts) was like 3 days ago
Rollitup is tripping!


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 30, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> View attachment 3573696 View attachment 3573697 View attachment 3573698
> 
> I have a couple more but absolutely nothing is working right now, the last "post in hs (on my alerts) was like 3 days ago
> Rollitup is tripping!


Yup.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## mikek420 (Jan 3, 2016)

That's funny. What if one was exploring in nature while tripping and found an ancient mosaic like that??


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 3, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> That's funny. What if one was exploring in nature while tripping and found an ancient mosaic like that??













Master Chief was here... with the elite. 





They want to show Us the inside of OUR minds.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 10, 2016)

1 - 4 dimensional 6 strips ^__^

And we can take this huge universe and put it inside a very tiny head: you fold it. And we can take this huge universe and put it inside a very tiny head: you fold it. And we can take this huge universe and put it inside a very tiny head: you fold it. And we can take this huge universe and put it inside a very tiny head: you fold it. And we can take this huge universe and put it inside a very tiny head: you fold it....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 10, 2016)

@mikek420 this one^ turned out awesome
It looks like His fingers are moving on the neck of the guitar 
and his other hand even looks like it is picking.
Impressive.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## mikek420 (Jan 25, 2016)

I at the center, thought provokingly trippy as well


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 25, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> View attachment 3593370
> 
> I at the center, thought provokingly trippy as well








That is impressive !!!  wowzers. Whoever designed and mapped that drawing out has a steady hand.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 25, 2016)

I saw it in the book "I am a strange loop" its basically referencing the fact that "I" (myself) can only fully justify what an "I" is by the reflecting loops of perception, "I" is justified by "you" observing and giving "I" credibility, but the further from "I" you get the less the reflections match up, until they are completely "not-I"


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 29, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I saw it in the book "I am a strange loop" its basically referencing the fact that "I" (myself) can only fully justify what an "I" is by the reflecting loops of perception, "I" is justified by "you" observing and giving "I" credibility, but the further from "I" you get the less the reflections match up, until they are completely "not-I"


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## DaSprout (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah baby yeaahhh.


----------



## Noinch (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## DaSprout (Feb 15, 2016)

Heh heh.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 12, 2016)

Count UP for blast oN ^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## DaSprout (Apr 19, 2016)

There goes that Heatless again.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 20, 2016)

Just so We all are clear, 
I have nothing to do with the creation of ANY of these psychedelic, gif continuous reel appeals


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 20, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Just so We all are clear,
> I have nothing to do with the creation of ANY of these psychedelic, gif continuous reel appeals


Oh. We know.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Oh. We know.


At least You know. At least I admit it.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 21, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> At least You know. At least I admit it.


Knowings half the battle.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Knowings half the battle.


What is the other half ? haha


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## CaesarClown (Jun 12, 2016)

Heatless BBQ, my favorite, always. 

You and MrEDuck c-=


----------



## CaesarClown (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 12, 2016)

NOW THAT IS A GOOD ONE !!!! ^


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm kind of scared to come here tripping. Lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 13, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I'm kind of scared to come here tripping. Lol


LMAO !!!! 
Even better. Then this thread shows it's potential !!!!


----------



## CaesarClown (Jun 29, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> NOW THAT IS A GOOD ONE !!!! ^


Thank you sir BBQ, I try. Anything for my comrades.


----------



## Noinch (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Noinch (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## mikek420 (Oct 21, 2016)

Bump love these pics find more!!! Lol


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 26, 2016)

@HeatlessBBQ stole my car.


----------



## Noinch (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 9, 2016)

That good ol'


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 9, 2016)

@heatless what's up buddy haven't seen you around these parts for a while. Hopefully keeping things trippy like usual


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> @heatless what's up buddy haven't seen you around these parts for a while. Hopefully keeping things trippy like usual


Yeah.... rollitup kicked me off and blocked my old serial number for _talking_ . . . 
Good to still see YOU on the board, @mikek420 .

Things are not as trippy as they used to be... Been grounded recently... And honestly. I miss it.
I do have some dmt I still need to blast with.

HOW ARE YOU, DEAR FRIEND ?!?!?!


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 10, 2016)

I have learned how to brew ayahuasca from listening to the plant spirits, they told me the brew and dosages I use. I have joined the native American church, so I can use and carry enthenogens without fear of legal repercussion, I took a lot of lsd (4.4 mg on one dose) and saw the universal code which holds everything together. Happened 2.5 weeks or more ago and im still trying to understand it lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 11, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> I have learned how to brew ayahuasca from listening to the plant spirits, they told me the brew and dosages I use. I have joined the native American church, so I can use and carry enthenogens without fear of legal repercussion, I took a lot of lsd (4.4 mg on one dose) and saw the universal code which holds everything together. Happened 2.5 weeks or more ago and im still trying to understand it lol


Good to know You are taking the safe route.
You took 4,400 micrograms of LSD ?!?!?! Do You have a trip report ? If not , I understand, it is tough putting those expiring to words.... The universal code, eh? That sounds fractaly


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 11, 2016)

Im still working on it bro. Gonna be a while Haha its just like wow every previous trip was a catalyst for that. After the trip, it seems like I can meditate my way into a higher state of consciousness without being on acid


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 11, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Im still working on it bro. Gonna be a while Haha its just like wow every previous trip was a catalyst for that. After the trip, it seems like I can meditate my way into a higher state of consciousness without being on acid


nice


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

Whoa..... I wondered and forgot why I created this thread. hahahahaha O__O


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

Gonna have to visit this while on L


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Gonna have to visit this while on L


Quite the enhancement


----------



## throwdo (Jan 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Quite the enhancement


Yea my cid is calling me


----------



## ☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ (Jan 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> any type of music goes with these gif files and tripping enhances it ten fold


Thanks for theese can't wait to look at them later while trippin balls!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 18, 2017)

☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ said:


> Thanks for theese can't wait to look at them later while trippin balls!!


You can go DEEP. Much love, fellow.


----------



## boozer-woozer (Oct 20, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Yea my cid is calling me


mdma and ghetto pussy is calling my name lol, its too bad mdma/lsd is so fucking hard to get


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 20, 2017)

boozer-woozer said:


> mdma and ghetto pussy is calling my name lol, its too bad mdma/lsd is so fucking hard to get


?!?!!? 

mdma is one of the easiest psychedelics to get now a days.


----------



## throwdo (Oct 21, 2017)

Just get some Lucy and mdma and mix


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 19, 2019)

It's Mr. Universe!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2019)

<-------- Previous pages in this thread have a whole lot more trippy images. Going back when You are tripping [level 1, 2, 3, or 4] will instigate MANY synesthasias, flashbacks, and third eye visuals. _Some _images can even visually manipulate open and closed eye visuals when You are tripping on Level 3 or 4.


----------



## codster25 (Apr 2, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


That ass was sweet


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 10, 2019)

Absolutely!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 10, 2019)

Ho my god

Im on acid for the first time ever in my 25 year old life

Its magical, been tripping balls for hours

And it keeps going omgyes


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 12, 2019)

That perfect dose.

Usually 100 mics will do it for Me.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Sep 13, 2019)

Acid in Colorado, anyone else?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 20, 2019)

You should have been at STS9...


----------

